# I Helped TTPG This Year!



## Oxalis (Dec 29, 2021)

I don't like to use to Amazon very much, but when I do, I opt for the AmazonSmile donations. I've been donating to the Turtle and Tortoise Preservation Group (TTPG) on there for a few years now. After just looking through my emails, I found that TTPG received a total of $152.83 in donations this year.  I don't always have a lot of extra money to give, so I hope the dollars from Amazon can help some turtles and tortoises.

Happy holidays! ?


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Dec 29, 2021)

Oxalis said:


> I don't like to use to Amazon very much, but when I do, I opt for the AmazonSmile donations. I've been donating to the Turtle and Tortoise Preservation Group (TTPG) on there for a few years now. After just looking through my emails, I found that TTPG received a total of $152.83 in donations this year.  I don't always have a lot of extra money to give, so I hope the dollars from Amazon can help some turtles and tortoises.
> 
> Happy holidays! ?


I hear ya! I use AmazonSmile to support the Galapagos Conservancy. Taking care of our precious chelonians is imperative!


----------

